# Netgear-WLAN-Router ohnen Wlan-Stick nutzbar!



## MC-René (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Bei mir gibts aufgrund Portmangel kein DSL.

Jetzt hat mir mein Nachbar nen Netgear-WLAN-Router geliehen. Mit dem wollte ich mal gucken, ob ich dessen W-Lan-Netz finde. 

Dann könnte man DSL ja gemeinsam nutzen (+ Kosten teilen)

Ich war der Meinung, dass ich für meinen PC noch nen W-LAN-Stick oder so brauche.

Mein Nachbar meint, ich müsste nur den PC via Netzwerkkabel an den Router klemmen und den Router suchen lassen.

Wer hat da recht? Gehts auch ohne Stick!


----------



## Sinac (23. Januar 2007)

ja, das würde auch gehen, aber ein Stick ist idR. günstiger als ein ganzer Router oder?!


----------



## MC-René (23. Januar 2007)

Jetzt weiss ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter...

Das hat man mir woanders berichtet:



> geht nicht, Du brauchst ne W-LAN Netzwerkkarte (USB Stick) um Netzwerke zu finden, die sich in Reichweite befinden. Der Router hilft Dir hier gar nicht, er würde ein eigenes Netzwerk bereitstellen (AP).
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Wer hilft schnell weiter


----------



## Sinac (23. Januar 2007)

Generell ist das richtig, aber die meisten modernen Router kannst du auch als Bridge nutzen und mit dem anderen AP verbinden, wie das bei deinem Modell ist müsstest du mal schaun. Aber ein Stick ist auf jeden Fall die sinnvollere Lösung!


----------



## MC-René (23. Januar 2007)

Ist ein standar netgear - welcher im Arcor-Package ausgeliefert wurde!



> Aber ein Stick ist auf jeden Fall die sinnvollere Lösung!



Ich will ja nur mal probieren, falls ich ein Netz reinbekommen sollte muss ich mir ne Lösung mit meinem Nachbarn überlegen!

Ich werd mal auf die Packung bzw. in die Beschreibung gucken...


----------



## AndreG (29. Januar 2007)

Moin,

Also es haben im Grunde beide recht. Aber man kann mit 98% der Router auch ohne die Funktion einer Bridge ein "großes" Netzwerk aufbauen. Du mußt deinen Rechner per KAbel an den Router anschließen und dann gibtst du dem Router die gleiche SSID und den Kanal wie dem von deinem Nachbarn. Dadurch können die Router untereinander kommunizieren (Mittels IP).

Hoffe das ist nicht zu kompliziert erklärt. Wenn Fragen sind einfach fragen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Sinac (30. Januar 2007)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> Dadurch können die Router untereinander kommunizieren (Mittels IP).



Im Bridging und Repeating Mode kommunizieren die APs auf Layer 2 über MAC Adressen und nicht über IP, das wäre ja Routing.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sinac (30. Januar 2007)

Ups, hatte nicht richtig gelesen - du meintest ja OHNE Bridging, dann hast du natürlich recht


----------



## MC-René (7. Februar 2007)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> Also es haben im Grunde beide recht. Aber man kann mit 98% der Router auch ohne die Funktion einer Bridge ein "großes" Netzwerk aufbauen. Du mußt deinen Rechner per KAbel an den Router anschließen und dann gibtst du dem Router die gleiche SSID und den Kanal wie dem von deinem Nachbarn. Dadurch können die Router untereinander kommunizieren (Mittels IP).
> 
> ...




So, das habe ich gemacht...

Wie kann ich jetzt "Connecten"?

:suspekt: 

Ist SSID = ESSID ?

Was muss ich in den WAN-Optionen einstellen?


----------



## AndreG (8. Februar 2007)

Moin,

ESSID = SSID (stellt im Normalfall kein Problem da).

Poste mal bitte den genauen Namen des Routers, da ich sonst nicht weiß, was das Gerät unter WAN versteht.

Mfg Andre


----------



## MC-René (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Ist kein NETGEAR sondern ein Zyxel Prestige 660 HW (Arcor DSL-WLAN 200)!

Hier die Zyxel-Router-Oberfläche

Hab mir parallel auch nen Fritz!WLAN USB-Stick zugelegt; mit dem erkenn ich des Nachbars Modem; allerdings mit nur 1-Balken Signalstärke!

Trotzdem würde mich die Zyxel-Geschichte interessieren. :suspekt:


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2007)

Also Bridging scheint der Router nicht zu können...


----------



## Radhad (12. Februar 2007)

Bei einer WLAN Karte hätte man ne externe Antenne nehmen könne, bei größeren Antennen kann sich die Signalstärke verbessern - kenne diese USB Sticks für WLAN nicht... kann / muss man da auch ne Antenne dran anschließen? Oder sollte am WLAN Router des Nachbarn eine größere Antenne angebracht werden (falls möglich)?


----------



## AndreG (13. Februar 2007)

@MC-René: Sorry hatte dich fast vergessen. Werd nachher mal nen Blick in die Anleitung von dem Ding tun, dann werd ich es dir genau sagen können.

Aso man muß den Router auf der Gegenseite auch noch konfigurieren. Was für ein Gerät steht denn dann da?

Es ist möglich die Sendeleistung von Geräten mit Antennen zu optimieren aber sinnvoller sind da Verstärker.

Mfg Andre

P.s. Hab nen netten Link gefunden, nur steht leider nicht bei für welchen Zyxel die Anleitung genau ist. Versuchen kann man es aber.

http://www.your-connect.ch/news-detail.asp?newsid=89


----------

